# who owns a bird here?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im intrested in getting one. I want a sun conure. Any inputs on them?


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

*Wicked Loud*
I used to volunteer for a Bird Shelter in Fl they are one of the loudest screechers there is.


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

Get an African Grey Parrot it will have a conversasion with you


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have a cockateil or something like that and he is cool









get a afircan grey or a cockatoo or three :laugh:

oh sun conors are really loud and can be really really mean


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

They Grey's are VERY gregarious pattern oriented birds, and will not do well if you can not commit large amouts of time to it.
Sun conures are exceptionally beautiful, but all conures are very vociferous creatures!

here is a link

http://www.concentric.net/~conure/conures.shtml


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i heard they can be loud but i just dont know how loud. I've checked one out today at a pet store and it was very quite and very socialable. I wanted him right away but i needed to do research.

African greys are too big and they dont look all that great IMO. I used to like cockatoos but not anymore. I want something medim size with great color and full of personality and can speak along with low low maintance. Did i choose the right bird? I also want a bird that isnt too loud.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

My Cockatoo,talks,friedly,had conures also,this guy is my favorite out of all.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I wont be gettoing on until like 3-4 months down the line. I want to make sure i want it and can take care of it.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Eric, it seems like you are the type of person that gets bored with things very easily, espcially pets. Birds are DEFINATELY NOT for that type of person! They need tons of attention or they will either turn nasty and act out by biting, or close in on themselves and start mutilating their feathers and body. Also remember, birds live a long time, so they are a pet that has to be considered a life time companion, quite literally actually. You mentioned liking that Sun Conure. Everyone that has said that they are loud is speaking the truth. I've had experience with a lot of birds and every one I have seen has been a screecher. What you encounter in a store setting is likely completely different from what you will encounter when you get the bird home. You also mentioned Cockatoos. They are great birds, but require LOTS of attention, moreso than other types of birds. They NEED to be around their people, and will go crazy (literally in some cases) if they don't get that contact.

If you don't have the time or willpower to devote 24/7 to your bird, look into a colony of Finches or a Canary. They don't like human contact very much, and do perfectly well if you do nothing more than keep their cage clean and offer them fresh food every day. Another consideration is a pair of Lovebirds. If you get a pair, they will bond with each other, and not look to you for companionship.

Right now I have a 10 year old male Senegal. We rescued him from an abusive home, and that bird is quite damaged (mentally). I can't get near him, but he loves my b/f. Today we were given an opportunity to take in up to five Eclectus, but I won't know for sure for a few days how many we'll get, if any. My personal favorite is a Bronze Winged Pionus.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i think im look for pets in the wrong places. I really want a dog but i cant get one due to allgeries and what not. I love to have a pet with personality. Me doing the fish hobby and in hopes to find a fish with perosnality was sort of a wrong mistake. But i love fish though. Thats is why i think im always switch fish back and forth... just cant seem to get that type of interaction with a fish like ho wi can with a dog.

However rays have been the cloest fish that will give me interaction but time wouldnt allow me to care for them. I do know the sun conure will need a lot of attention too but they need it in a different way. rays i just have to worry about the water chem and feeding. Bird's attention need is more phyiscal. I can touch and actually care for the bird in a more intamite way rather than just making sure rays are living good. I dont know if you undersand what im trying to say but im not making excueses for my lack of devoting for one fish.

I will however sleep on getting a bird. I do have my education to think about too..... I know getting a bird will be a bigger step toward responsibilty than fish...... that is why im asking for advice and what not.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

But anyhow thanks for the advice all of you, if you guys have anymore extra info on them please let me know. I've searched all though the net for info and i dont mind knowing more. I want to know my bird very well if i do decide to get one.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I had a double yellow head amazon named george, he literally learned just about everything he heard, great talker but almost annoying at times, he recently died :sad: we had his wings clipped and let him hang out on a perch outside by the pool, he tried to fly and landed in the pool and got stuck in the filter, really sad day for us, the thing is we left him on that perch for hours at a time for the last 5 years and hat was the first time he ever tried to fly off of it

but I recomend it on tv I saw a special on birds and they are the most volcal species according to the discovery channel


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

how bog do those grow?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> how bog do those grow?


 gearoge was about 14 years old and full grown and he was about 14 inches from tail to head and stood about 10inches tall (that is an aproximation), on of the smaller species of parrots, there are some smaller but there are definatly ones that are alot bigger


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

NOTICE the wording Last 15 years....
birds are a COMMITMENT. not a whim to obtain, make sure that is well taken into account...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i already know that.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i already know that.


Yes, but we're trying to warn you that birds are a 24/7 commitment for A LONG TIME. Some types of parrots can live for 80 years! If you get bored with your bird, it will suffer. If that happens, then you'll probably sell it or give it away, which is no life for a bird. I've taken in birds that people no longer wanted...and they take even more work because they tend to be traumatized.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i totally understand where you guys are telling me an thats why im taking the time to research and sleep over it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am mutal on owning a bird cause it is proboly one of the most hard to care species of aniamls


----------

